# Xampp http Zugang



## Curry (8. Februar 2010)

Der Server ist mit Xampp 1.7.3 aufgeseztz (XP)


Ich habe in den leztzen Tagen mal  zum Test ein bissl HTML  programmiert..dann wollte ich diese Seite einem Kollegen zeigen, mein  Problem ist jedoch, dass ich sie nicht ansteuern kann.
Ich habe bei  einem Dynamic DNS Anbieter eine URL erhalten.

Was ich bereits  dagegen/dafür unternommen habe
Ports habe ich komplett  freigeschaltet, Windows Firewall AUS, Software wie Skype&Co.  beendet.

Gestern morgen ginge es durch zufall.
Noch ein  Hinweiß:
https://domain.dynamicdns.de    <= KLAPPT
http://domain.dynamicdns.de

Der  Teil meiner httpd-xampp.conf:
#
# New XAMPP security concept  (disabled)
#
<LocationMatch  “^/(?i?:xampp|security|licenses|phpmyadmin|webalizer|server-status|server-info))”>
Order  allow,deny
Allow from all
</LocationMatch>


----------



## klyer (8. Februar 2010)

wenn du doch aber HTML programmiert hast, wozu benötigst du dann xampp?  

hast du denn auch alles per ftp hochgeladen und evntl. in index.htnl oder.php genannt?


----------



## Curry (8. Februar 2010)

mhh...Programmieren is natürlich weit ausgeholt..wir lernen das nächtes Jahr im Bildungsgang...also habe ich mir zum Testen mal ein Free Template geholt, und einfach mal rumgespielt...Xampp ist doch zum erstellen eines Servers...sonst müsste ich immer alles verschicken um nem Kollegen die Ergebnisse zeigen..

natürlich klappt die Page..
per 
http://localhost
oder 
http://127.0.0.1  klappt es ja...auch per 
https://domain.dynamicdns.de 
Das stört mich, weil sich dan jeder das Sicherheitsprotokoll da laden..und das hintert viele sich die Sachen anzuschauen....

EDIT: Geht das auch gratis per bplaced?!
Ich habe da auch ein Free Konto...


----------



## midnight (8. Februar 2010)

Solange du nur nur html brauchst sollte das auch gehen. Xampp ins Internet lassen ist generell eine heikle Sache, rate ich sehr von ab. Die Konfiguration ist an sich wirklich nur zum testen gedacht.

so far


----------



## DarkMo (8. Februar 2010)

joa, un xammp brauchste au ned für reines html, sonder zur "serverseitigen" interpretation von php zum bsp. ne html datei kannste au einfach doppelklicken und er öffnet die dir im browser - ohne jegliche webserver auf rechner.


----------



## Jared566 (9. Februar 2010)

er will sie ja seinem kumpel zeigen, ohne die datei andauernt zu verschicken 

xampp ins inet lassen? würde ich von abraten 

kommt er denn über deine externe ip auf die seite? liegt xampp acuh auf port 80? hast du teamview?

teamview blockiert den port 80 gerne mal  führe mal den portcheck von xampp aus  das liefert dir die programme (wenn vorhanden) die auf port 80 lauschen 

zu bplaced: ist kostenlos aber mit werbung und ja funktioniert 

Mfg Jared


----------



## klyer (9. Februar 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> zu bplaced: ist kostenlos *aber mit werbung* und ja funktioniert



ist falsch 
bplaced ist einer der kostenlosen hoster, die ohne werbung sind, oder du hast nen sondervertrag mit denen  

->wenn es ein free template ist, dann ist es doch kein prob. , die daten per ftp auf dein bplaced-server hochzuladen.

ansonsten nimmste halt nen fertiges login-formular (php), welches du drauf machst, und wo nur du und dein kumpel ein können.

mfg
klyer


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Februar 2010)

Dir is schon klar das du bei DynDNS das ganze auch im Router angeben musst, dass der immer deine aktuelle IP an die schickt? 
Sonst hast du nämlich bei jedem Neuverbinden mit dem INet ne andere IP und dann nützt dir DynDNS gar nix...


----------



## Curry (17. Februar 2010)

Ich will die Seite nicht groß rauskommen lassen...aber Kollegen aus meinem Bildungsgang mal zeigen, was man gerade so für Fortschritte gemacht hat...
Da ist es blöde jedes mal die Dateien zu downloaden, mit seinem HTML Editor zu bearbeiten und wieder per FTP hochzuladen...da ist es wohl deutlich einfach diese Dateien direkt auf seinem PC zu haben..
Ich habe den Portcheck natürlich gemacht....Skype ausgemacht bzw. auf anderne (Natürlich geöffneten) Port umgelenkt..

Ich habe auf meiner Platte den Dyndns Updater...um das Problem auszuschließen, dass ein anderer Nutzer im Netzwerk die Durchwahl der Dynamischen DNS erhält...
Habe eine Lösung gefunden: [Festhalten, sonst kippt ihr um ]

Ich habe mir die Xammp Version 1.4.10a geladen..dort habe ich ebenfalls diese Datei überschrieben, (also die Config auf meine dns gelenkt)...damit Funktioniert es, NUR WENN ich die Apache_start.bat in den Autostart lege....

Ich habe ein zweites neues OS aufgeseztz....nur XP+Dyndns-Updater+Xammp
um auszuschließen, dass andere Software, z.B. X-Fire, eine Verbindung [über Port 80] ins Netz herstellt.....Gleiches Problem...(Außer Autostart-Funktion)..


----------



## midnight (17. Februar 2010)

Diverse Editoren haben auch eine FTP-Funktion, mit der du die Dokumente "direkt" auf dem Server bearbeiten kannst.

so far


----------



## Curry (18. Februar 2010)

OK..auch noch mal für Midnight:
ICH MÖCHTE EINFACH NUR WISSEN, WO DAS PROBLEM LIEGT, DASS VON AUßEN NIEMAND ZUGREIFEN KANN.

HALTET EUCH NICHT AN SO KLEINEN DINGEN AUF!


----------



## klyer (18. Februar 2010)

ich kann dir da echt nur halt so ein login-formular empfehlen.

->und wen du etwas ahnung von html hast, dann geht das auch ganz schnell!
dann kommt das ganze auch mal voran...

->sich mit xampp da rum zu schlagen ist etwas sinnlos.


----------



## Curry (18. Februar 2010)

Warum ist das Sinnlos...dass ist doch genau für solche Sachen oder..


----------



## klyer (19. Februar 2010)

Curry schrieb:


> Warum ist das Sinnlos...dass ist doch genau für solche Sachen oder..



meinen kenntnissen ist xampp dazu da, um auf deinem rechner einen "server" mit php und mysql funktion bereitzustellen.

ich benutze ihn z.B. für viele meiner projekte, setze ihn aber nicht im internet ein....da kann man sich das ganze ja auch viel leichter machen  

mfg
klyer


----------



## Jared566 (19. Februar 2010)

hast du meinen rat mal befolgt und den portcheck ausgeführt?


----------



## Curry (20. Februar 2010)

natürllcih...die Ports sind alle frei....am Router stand meine Machine auf Alles zulassen....
Jedoch ohne Erfolg


----------



## bingo88 (20. Februar 2010)

Hast du mal wegen dem Network Adress Translation-Kram (NAT) geguckt? Bei meinem Router  muss ich nicht nur den Prot in der FW freigeben, sondern auch eine Portweiterleitung auf den entsprechenden PC einrichten, damit das klappt.


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

Was für einen Router nutzt du denn?

Bei einer Fritzbox z.B. bekommst du die Verbindung
von außen über die Box, an eine hinter der Box gelagerte
Serveranwendung, nur über den gesicherten https-Zugang.

Ein Ausnahme ist der FTP-Zugang.


----------



## Curry (26. Februar 2010)

EIne Fritz.Box, da gibt es keinen extra Punkt für NAT, sonst hätte ich den schon freigeschaufelt.
ExpertenAnsich ist auch aktiviert.
Über Https klappt es ja komplett problemlos.
Nur bei normalem Http kommt ja dieses Problem.


----------

